# First Name



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 3, 2008)

Could we at least get the first name so when we post we donâ€™t have to use a username? It looks strange to use It.
I will start my name is Jerry, aka: jonesvilletexas


----------



## owls84 (Dec 3, 2008)

My name is Josh.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 3, 2008)

Carlos


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

john


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 3, 2008)

Bectcha couldn't of guessed it, blake


----------



## TexMass (Dec 3, 2008)

Jack T. Sutton

In your profile every one has an option to start a photo album.  You should put a picture or two of yourself and maybe your lodge so we can see who you are and where you hail.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep


----------



## david918 (Dec 3, 2008)

Y'all would never guess my name is David


----------



## RJS (Dec 3, 2008)

My name is Raul and I like long walks on the beach, sipping wine by the fire and ... o wait wrong forum!


----------



## TexMass (Dec 3, 2008)

rjs said:


> my name is raul and i like long walks on the beach, sipping wine by the fire and ... O wait wrong forum!




lmao!


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 3, 2008)

Mike.
_
That was a hard one to guess, right?_


----------



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

one need very little searching to find my name.  also, the origin of my username.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 3, 2008)

Thomas


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 3, 2008)

see below... not J00 Below!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 3, 2008)

I go by Tim but my legal name is Thomas


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2008)

tim is a nickname not based on one of your legal names?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 4, 2008)

long story. My initials are T.M. and they wanted to give me a nickname, say it really fast its Tim. Thomas Marshall was also my grandfather's name, but he went by Jack.


----------



## Bloodshot (Dec 4, 2008)

George


----------



## Joey (Dec 4, 2008)

Joey


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nicholas go by Nick or my wife refers to me as Jackass


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 6, 2008)

Why would I get a negative on this thread? I just ask for first names?


----------



## ravickery03 (Dec 6, 2008)

Vick, at my first unit on Active duty there were four men with the name of Richard, so they gave us all nicknames and "Vick" ended up in an award package and my officer preformance report.  The rest is history, as they say.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 20, 2009)

call me ishmel


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay so I am a little late to the party... I suppose that I thought that this tread was not directed to me...

My name is: Stewart


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 20, 2009)

I kinda like Bartholomew.:8:


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 20, 2009)

My name is Johnny Joe. Its hard to get more Southern than that.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 20, 2009)

I really like Hippie. It was given to me by a Brother Mason, before I was a Mason, and has stuck for MANY years. If someone calls me by my given name, it is usually someone I have arrested, or investigated. Either way, my hair stands up... On the BACK of my neck, not the stuff on the front of it. Oh, and it's in my signature. By the way, the Avatar is really me 
Paul


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome, Hippie.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 20, 2009)

Guess!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, here's the scoop.  My legal name is just initials.. LJ. My grandfathers name was Lummie Joseph.  He wanted my parents to name me after him.  My parents wanted me to have my own name.  Thus the initials only. Try going through life with initials only for a name. In the army i had to carry a birth certificate because i always had to prove that this was indeed my name and it did not stand for anything.  Is anybody reading this.  Who turned out the lights.....where did everybody go?  Thats what happens when you start ranting...


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 21, 2009)

My name is Hugh K. Tidwell. Most of my friends called me HK, Fire department called me Tiddy or Tidwell, Business calls me Hugh, and Dad calls me WhoDo from the song Who Do you think your fooling which came out about the time I was born.  I was the busy child always going..

I was named after two Great Grand fathers one was Harmon King(HK) Tidwell and the other was Hugh Cole.  Hugh is no longer a common name so it is kinda cool but let me tell you Malls suck.  You know how many people say Hey You.

I've been called worse and better so feel free to pick a name.


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 22, 2009)

James


----------

